# Jersey Alterations by a seamstress



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

So I find myself having lost enough weight now that many of my favorite jerseys are looser than i would like at the waist, with only a couple fitting snug now. I was thinking about seeing if I can get an alterations place to take some of these in, has anyone here tried having that done and how did it turn out for you if you did?


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I have had one repaired when some of the stitching failed. 

A good seamstress/tailor who has experience with alterations on things like ladies lingerie, yoga pants, etc, should have the right tools and skills.

It's not likely they would be able to reproduce the flat seams that some of higher end kits have, but taking in the side seams should be fairly trivial.

I would suggest experimenting with a less expensive jersey, or one you aren't sentimentally attached to before you drop off your favorites - just to make sure you are happy with their work.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm in the same boat as you Srode. I started riding seriously again after a 3 year funk. In that time I ballooned to 260lbs (I'm 6'2"). Currently I'm 230lbs and losing. Hopefully I would like to get sub 200. Anyway, I tried altering a jersey myself with needle and thread. What a disaster. After about two rides the stitching came out and I ruined a perfectly good jersey (not my favorite). A friend of my took a a jersey that was cut off by an EMT to a seamstress he knew and it turned out pretty good. Just make sure the seamstress has that kind of stitching pattern for stretchy material.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I've done my own, many times (with a sewing machine, JaeP ;-). Worked fine for me. I'd think any skilled tailor could handle this with little problem. Lots of conventional clothing is made of stretchy material, and people know how to work with it.

I've done tights and shorts and leg warmers jackets, too. No problem. All my cycling clothes fit just the way I want.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I do my own alterations. If you do, you need to get a 'special' needles for stretchy fabric, it has a blunt point (it looks pointy, except under a microscope). And I use a zigzag setting.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Don't you need a Serger to do that kind of stitching?


----------

